# Viviane Geppert & Valentina Pahde - Schlag den Star 08.01.2022 [28x]



## sprudl (9 Jan. 2022)

[4128 x 2752]​


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2022)

Viviane ist toll


----------



## RoliA (9 Jan. 2022)

Danke für die beiden Hübschen!


----------



## Crippler (9 Jan. 2022)

sprudl schrieb:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> [4128 x 2752][/center]



So süß!!!

:thx:


----------



## Death Row (9 Jan. 2022)

VIELEN vielen Dank! Ja das war ein spannender Abend gestern. Spannend bis zur letzten Minute! :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## congo64 (9 Jan. 2022)

:thx: für die Beiden, habe es teilweise gesehen


----------



## comatron (9 Jan. 2022)

Das Bemerkenswerteste an den beiden waren ihre Begriffsstutzigkeit und der inflationäre Gebrauch des Wortes "Scheiße". Aber hübsch sind sie.


----------

